# About.com- Study: IBS and Binge Drinking



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are a woman with IBS, you may want to cut back on your drinking. A new http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://www.nature.com/ajg/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/ajg2012414a.html">study</a> suggests that you may experience a worsening of 
http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://ibs.about.com/od/symptomsofib1/a/symptoms.htm">IBS symptoms</a> the day after drinking four or more drinks.

...

http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://ibs.about.com/b/2013/01/22/study-ibs-and-binge-drinking.htm">Read Full Post</a>

View the full article


----------

